# K26 Turbo Rebuild question



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

My turbo's been making this whining noise post 5psi. It's a K26 out of a 5000. I'm in the process of finding a new shell and Im going to be swapping over my motor and turbo stuff into the new car so I thought I would rebuild the turbo in the process.
I found this kit: http://www.turbocity.com/produ...d=170








Would this be considered everything I need to rebuild the turbo? Doesnt seem like much, but I've never pulled the turbo apart completely.
I'm going to try to get a sound clip of the turbo whine today too to help more correctly asses this. One last pull before I tear her down








If anyone knows of a better place to get a rebuild for a K26 please lmk
Video: http://youtube.com/watch?v=W5rUiBQFCs0


_Modified by Mucci at 1:01 PM 7-8-2007_


----------



## vwjettagl96 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: K26 Turbo Rebuild question (Mucci)*

here is what it will look like partially taken apart








i couldn't find many rebuild kits but that should be everything u need to replace. u should try ebay some times there is a rebuild kit for cheep or a rebuilt turbo for less then the rebuild kit costs.


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: K26 Turbo Rebuild question (vwjettagl96)*

yea, the bearing is garbage though. watch the video ^
Apparently I need a new midsection ...which are like $300. So Im just gonna try to find a new k26


----------



## Pen_vdubGolf (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: K26 Turbo Rebuild question (Mucci)*

you can buy midsections on ebay for 86 bucks search turbo rebuild and such on ebay


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

hey mucci, LMK if you do find a new midsection or bearing as i want to rebuild my k26 as well. perfect 8v turbo for sure.


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

arent those brass bushings the "bearing"? i think that the k26 is just a bushing mid-sec.


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

they are indeed......they just press in and work as a journal bearing......personally i have never taking the k26 apart.....i was blessed with a good midsection......however my cold side o-ring is in 5 pieces now so i got a nice little boost leak


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (Mucci)*

I found this rebuild kit which appears to replace everything in the midsection:








However, the kit is for a K03,K04 or K06
All internal wastegate turbos I believe. 
Can the same kit be used to rebuild a K26? Are the midsections the same?
And the bigger question - can I rebuild this with regular tools? Or would I need a press or something specific?


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: (Mucci)*

midsections are different however the races that you need to replace may be the same......but everything else is different.....you should be able to do it with most common tools......you may need to find a press though for the races depending on how bad they are


----------



## Mucci (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (clarksongli)*

just picked up a K26 of ebay for $50 shipped http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

